# HR 875 The food police, criminalizing organic farming and the backyard gardener...



## mike (Mar 19, 2009)

HR 875 The food police, criminalizing organic farming and the backyard gardener, and violation of the 10th amendment

Didn't Stalin nationalize farming methods that enabled his administration to gain control over the food supply? Didn't Stalin use the food to control the people?

"This bill is sitting in committee and I am not sure when it is going to hit the floor. One thing I do know is that very few of the Representatives have read it. As usual they will vote on this based on what someone else is saying. Urge your members to read the legislation and ask for opposition to this devastating legislation. Devastating for everyday folks but great for factory farming ops like Monsanto, ADM, Sodexo and Tyson to name a few.

I have no doubt that this legislation was heavily influenced by lobbyists from huge food producers. This legislation is so broad based that technically someone with a little backyard garden could get fined and have their property siezed. It will effect anyone who produces food even if they do not sell but only consume it. It will literally put all independent farmers and food producers out of business due to the huge amounts of money it will take to conform to factory farming methods. If people choose to farm without industry standards such as chemical pesticides and fertilizers they will be subject to a vareity of harassment from this completely new agency that has never before existed. That's right, a whole new government agency is being created just to police food, for our own protection of course.

DO NOT TAKE MY WORD FOR IT, READ THIS LEGISLATION FOR YOURSELF. "

Campaign For Liberty &mdash; HR 875 The food police, criminalizing organic farming and the backyard gardener, and violation of the 10th amendment

GovTrack: H.R. 875: Text of Legislation, Introduced in House

Lose your property for growing food?

Figured some people on here might want to know about this.


----------



## Seldom Seen Smith (Mar 19, 2009)

damn seizing property for growing a plant.... i guess marijuana growers don't have to feel so left out anymore.


----------



## Angela (Mar 19, 2009)

This was also posted on an indymedia site and I have been researching it but getting some very different information from different sources. I'm still looking into it.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't think that there is any way that they could pass this. As widerstand said there are plenty of ridculous bills that try to get passed and are shot down.


----------



## Angela (Mar 19, 2009)

Even though giant non-organic agribusiness has become gigantic, organic has also become a major money industry. Just look at stores around the country like Earth Fare, Whole Foods and New Seasons that are raking in lots of money from organic and spending some of it on lobbying. Here's a link to what the Organic Consumers Association had to say about HR 875 Organic Bytes #165: Workers Rights, Toxins, Organic & Pandemic Threats, & More..., so yeah I don't this bill has any high chance of getting anywhere.


----------



## wokofshame (Apr 1, 2009)

people if you grew up in dairy country you know how totally amazingly fucked up it is that the sale of raw milk is banned...... that and the bulk tank law brought down half the small dairy operations in vermont......not saying this bill will pass but 100 yrs ago you would have been called crazy if you said unpasteurized milk was going to be illegalized


----------



## katiehabits (Apr 2, 2009)

does anyone know how far along this is?


----------



## Angela (Apr 2, 2009)

katiehabits said:


> does anyone know how far along this is?



Here's an update HR 875 Update: The Biotech Companies are Destroying Traditional Farming (Just Not in this Bill). It's still where it was before in the House of Representatives being reviewed by committee.


----------

